# Anyone else had unsolicited PMs from "butter_spread&quo



## clived (May 6, 2002)

??


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

no, but have from "stonk" :evil:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> no, but have from "stonk" :evil:


Me too.
H.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't believe its not spam.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

jampott said:


> I can't believe its not spam.


 :lol: quite the anchor-man around here aren't you Tim


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Teehee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe its not spam.
> ...


Lurpak.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I've always preferred Marg

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgur ... 8%26sa%3DN


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I got a spam PM from humper98.

Not sure how. Must be a new trick they've got.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I got spam from Tescos.

99p for the tin.

:roll:


----------

